# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Wright & Groom, Davis Patent Dispatch Box Lock

## HoL

Artifact No. 1142 - Wright & Groom, Davis patent Dispatch box lock. D: 19th century. CoR: England.

  

Size: 76 x 41mm. Mt: brass, steel. Wt: 138g.
Outer case inscription reads "Colonial Office Downing Street"

----------

